# Paterson bottles back on the shelf...



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

I need to take the paint pen to them but I was happy to get some bottles back on the shelves after doing some work on the house and boxing them up so they didn't fall..... I figure about 3 hours with the paint alone on the hutch's and ponies for display, we shall see....

 There are many many more bottles to be displayed but not in this spot, except for the lower right where I can add two more bottles next to the labeled Schwarz Whiskey, when I get my tools and some pine shelving out....Jim


----------



## kwalker (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome Jim. So organized, I like how you can see every bottle clearly and there aren't any in front of or behind another. Very interesting and impressive display, can't wait to see more.


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanx Ken, deciding now whether or not to take down the soffit over my kitchen cabinets for my seltzers and milks....Jim


 Hoping to get some time to do the paint stick on these hutchs and ponys...[:-]


----------



## peejrey (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nicely done....... But. . . . . .are those stairs on the other side of that display?[:-]
 I would have to have like some kind of protection on the stair side.......just in case.....
 Cool ones on there though.......[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

PJ, yes they are but I'm single and I very rarely need to go upstairs, the shelves are very wide(7") so there's really no issues....Jim

 To be honest I want my buddy to work with me so I can build a light box behind the whole thing and I need him to figure the light layout so they can be backlit thru white plexiglass, this way no need to paint stick the hutch's and ponies...[8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 8, 2011)

[8|]  Hello epackage. Nice shelves, are they approx two feet wide? if so you might want to consider putting two foot flourescent fixtures at each shelf level shining up through the white plexiglass, I helped a buddy back lite some shelves this way, only we used four foot lite fixtures and they lit his  shelves up beautifully. there were seven shelves about a foot between each level so a 4x8 piece of one sixteenth inch thick white plexiglass worked well. We mounted the fixtures behind the plexi at every shelf. The whole project was about a hundred dollars cause we got the fixturse cheap at a salvation army store. The plexi was the most expenxive piece at about sixty dollars at a local Tap Plastic store.....Andy


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats exactly what I'm thinking Andy.....Jim[]


----------



## jarhunter (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey, Jim    Very nice, is that the whiskey (bottom right) that you got from me. Warren


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes Warren, I'm gonna paint stick it I think so the embossing stands out, it's a beauty for sure...it definetly belongs out in the open with my best bottles !!


----------



## peejrey (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, the spread out colors would be very attractive![]


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 9, 2011)

I did my backlit shelf with clear plexi and spray frost. It saves a lot of money on that part and IMO looks pretty good


----------



## rockbot (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice Jim! I hope you don't listen to rock music, them bottles on the speaker may tumble.[]


----------



## epackage (Sep 24, 2011)

I take them down when I watch tv with surround sound or listen to any music thru them Rock...


----------



## NCdigger5 (Sep 25, 2011)

Damn, there sure were a lot of bottles from Patterson.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 25, 2011)

Who's that guy in the red circle? Let's see some I.D...

 Also, what is that speaker sitting on? Looks like it's floating. Yer a wizard, Harry... [8D]


----------



## div2roty (Sep 25, 2011)

Jim, 

 How much do the Tiffany and Allen amber ones generally go for?  Do they show up often?  

 I need an amber like that for my collection.

 Nice display.


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 27, 2011)

Bunch of New Jersey junk.

 Can't really be anyone who seriously collects Jersey bottles?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

I trust there is a humorous motive for your comments, David..


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NCdigger5
> 
> Damn, there sure were a lot of bottles from Patterson.


 This is only about 1/4 of my bottles, new shelves being put up soon...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 27, 2011)

This is probably my most used picture on this forum... []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Connor that is a David Boyle in the rare Thomas Patent form, I think Tod only lists about 28 bottles in this form. It had an O-ring in the middle of the lip and a marble in it, the squared off shoulders were meant to keep the marble at bay while you finished the last of the drink...The speaker is mounted with a hinge along with all the others for my surround sound system, they all look like they are floating...[]


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> Jim,
> 
> ...


 Regular ambers around $50-75, the honey amber around $100. They are not too common Div....


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Bunch of New Jersey junk.
> 
> Can't really be anyone who seriously collects Jersey bottles?


 I think there are 6.7 of us Dave...[8D]


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I trust there is a humorous motive for your comments, David..


 You know me Chuckles, I tend to bring out the best in some people on this site....LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

UR a walkin powder keg, UR .. [8D]


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> UR a walkin powder keg, UR .. [8D]


 []


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 28, 2011)

Just too many of these things that I don't know which one to pick.

 [][8D][&:][][>:][X(][8|][&o][:-][][:'(][][][]

 And since you can't see me you have no way of knowing if my tongue is firmly planted in my cheek or not.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Bunch of New Jersey junk.
> 
> Can't really be anyone who seriously collects Jersey bottles?


 

 I know it's an older post, but WTH Badger???  Would anybody condemn those Allentown-Bethlehem, PA digs you take part in?  Love ALL old bottles man!  I know you were kidding Dave.

 Straighten him out Sickster!

 PD


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 30, 2011)

All right.

 I've gotta admit that I have a few from "over there"


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 30, 2011)

The two on the left are amazing! Really love that French. They even had green squat tooled crowns. Really cool looking bottles.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2011)

..they did indeed.. one day I'm gonna need one of those Balt loopers too... []


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 30, 2011)

Is the crown rarer then the Balt. loop?  For some reason I think it is. (But then again - it is a NJ bottle.....  What do I know?)


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2011)

I would put them on equal par, David. There's usually one for sale somewhere and they command $ome sheckels most times..


----------



## Stardust (Nov 8, 2011)

Jim, Really nice display. Did the bottles all get painted?
 Would love to see that..maybe it's posted, I've been gone for a while.

 David, nice pic ~
 star ~


----------

